# First post from a new Bournemouth member



## dannybless (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi all!

Long time coffee lover and a friend recommended that I sign up to get more involved. I'm loving the information available here!

I started out with a cafetiere, moved to a mokka pot (still have) and then moved to a Delonghi Iconia to start my espresso path. This weekend I picked up a Gaggia classic this weekend that already has the Rancillo Silvia wand upgrade that I've only just setup. I managed to pick up a gaggia mdf cheap too as I have previously been working with a hario mill.

Lot's to learn with the new machine and I'm really keen to get into latte art. I'm lucky enough to live by some cracking independents too which is great for inspiration.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome and to a great place to learn about getting the best out of your Classic and, if you are catching up on threads, to learn about the use of language on the Forum. So, welcome: to information, opinion, debate, banter, advice, humour and&#8230;.temptation.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome, next will be the OPV mod as it's cheap to do. I still like to use a Moka pot occasionally.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, careful it's a slippery slope once you start investigating machines and grinders etc. .


----------

